# Pretty cool video of a redfish hook-up



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I had this customer visting from Germany and he had never experienced our redfishing. Now he's hooked.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

That was RAD!!!!


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Nice double haul too!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

This fella could realy cast. I had him on the boat for two days and he landed 26 reds, 19 were on the second day when we located several of these schools.


----------

